# KRDucky's Minecraft Server Clubhouse!



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2012)

Greetings all! 

Ever since the crash of Easy Rhino's epic Minecraft server, I have been offering my existing Minecraft server as a place to gather. At the end of the month I shall be moving to Fragnet servers but will be porting the current world over to it. 

I can support up to 20 players with bukkit. 

currently there is no white/black list.

The server IP is:

s1.cloudcrafting.com:4001


The current list of Bukkit plugins are:

Essentials
Trains
iConomy
Minecart Permanence

I look forward to seeing you on the server!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2012)

So, I am working on a Massive Mine and a couple of friends will assist me in Hunting The Ender Dragon!! All help is welcome.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea!! EasyRhino's server is back up.

That means, my server is obsolete and unneeded.


----------

